# Quesions about Nuflor....corrected dose



## MiddleRiver (Oct 30, 2007)

I just got some already dosed syringes of Nuflor from my vet - but DH picked it up and vet is closed. 

Does it sting ? SQ ok ? Does it need to be refrig. ? Thanks !


----------



## rg1950 (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Quesions about Nuflor....correction*

Give IM, 3cc/100lbs, store at 36-86 degrees, It does sting. Nuflor is used to treat respiratory infections, such as pneumonia.

Tara


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Quesions about Nuflor....*

Thanks !


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

> Yes SQ, 1cc/100lbs, No refrigeration, store between 36-86 degrees. Stinging-hasn't with my goat


WRONG DOSE. 1cc/100#'s isn't even the cow dose! It's 3cc/100#'s. Yes, it does sting. It's recommended to give in the neck SQ on cows...but, since there is a chance of a sterile abcess, I give it at the bottom of the rib cage about 1/2 way back.
Kaye


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

It defintely stings. I've had to use it twice and the goats will go down and scream in pain. I hate to use it


----------



## Nancy (Oct 25, 2007)

What about giving it IM? That's what our vet had told us but it really stings.


----------



## rg1950 (Feb 9, 2008)

I got it wrong. My notes were correct, but I was looking at my dosage for a different med. Thank you for correcting me. Yes it does sting. I will be more careful next time with giving info and make sure I proof read. Sorry :blush I have corrected my previous posting. 

Tara


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Nancy,
As thick as Nuflor is, I wouldn't give it IM. It will cause tissue/muscle damage, plus the fact it stings SQ, imagine without it being able to disperse quickly how long the sting will be there.
Kaye


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow, i sure did just learn it stings !!! I gave it to them last night at chore time - in the two of the three spots my vet reccomended - he said to give goats shots SQ in the neck, rib area or back leg - well my buckling got it in his rear leg under the skin as DH was holding for me and it seemed the easiest area by the way he was holding him - boy did he scream when i was about half done ( didn't know that stuff was soooo thick either ! ), then when i was done he went over and flopped right down into the hay ! I felt sooooo bad ! Then the two doelings got it in their necks - i was now not looking forward to it - but they didn't even flinch ! LOL - DH said their not even whining - hehe - gave me the chance to point out that boys are usually the ones that do :+)

Vet gave me pre-loaded syringes, Archie's dose is 2cc ( he is 65lbs ) and the two girls are 39lbs and 42lbs and he gave me 1.25cc for each of them. He has it on the bag to give them their first shot, then second shot 48 hours later ( so two shots total ) - sound right ?

Thanks !


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

Nuflor needs to be given every day not every other day.

You are going to need more Nuflor from your vet.

Sara


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

Nuflor is only available from a vet right? 

Do most of you have a vet that will let you buy vet only meds and give them when you need to or do they require you to come every time you need them?


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

nitrors4 said:


> Nuflor is only available from a vet right?


Yes.



nitrors4 said:


> Do most of you have a vet that will let you buy vet only meds and give them when you need to or do they require you to come every time you need them?


I can get prescription meds whenever I need them.

This is another reason to have a working relationship with a vet prior to an emergency.

Sara


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

My wife is going to call the vet and introduce herself. Let her know who we are and that Vicki is on babysitting duty. :biggrin


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

What I did in the beginning was exactly what my mom did with her horses with courting a new vet. I would pay for an office visit, go in with my questions written down and have a chat. I do this every other year or so with my vet, when we had export shipping changes....or scrapie etc..

Then my first thing I needed her for, pulling blood, I had her come to the farm. I wanted her to see how lovely my girls are, how nice my barn and how clean...I also took all my trophys from the cabinet and put them up on the shelf of my barn  Vets treat your stock very differently when they know you have a vested interest in them..and she also doesn't treat my goats like the $50 things down the road. It takes time for them to trust your judgement, afterall everything we do is off label. Vicki


----------



## rg1950 (Feb 9, 2008)

I basically did the same thing Vicki did. Made an appointment and went in and talked to the vet. We brought one of our goats with us. I also gave him a business card with our website address so he could see the rest of our herd without coming out. He admitted he didn't know much about goats, but since then, I have needed prescriptions twice and he has let me come get them without an appointment or office visit. He said since I seemed to know what I wanted and what I was doing he could give me what I needed when I needed it. I should have done this 2 years ago, but I put it off until we had an emergency. Thank God it wasn't a life threatening emergency that led us to the vet. Since then we had a doe develop pneumonia, which is life threatening, but due to having the relationship we needed with the vet, I was able to get the meds the same day she got sick and she has recovered. I didn't have to take her to the vet and pay for an office visit to get the meds. I called, told them what I needed and went 10 minutes down the road and picked it up.

Tara


----------



## Chaty (Oct 25, 2007)

My vet is a sweety and he slod me a bottle of Nuflor as I have the goats and cattle and with the cattle he told me to give it right behind the ear SQ...this worked great but believe me thank God for a squeeze chute ...Yep it burns worse than LA 200...dont ask how I know...I think we all have done this once...But buying a bottle will set you back about $60 unless its gone up...but better than getting shots. Kathy


----------

